# What do you use on 20L tanks?



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi guys, what do you use on 20 gallon long tanks? it seems 24 inches lights are too short and 36 inches lights are too long.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a coralife 30" 130w cf fixture on one tank and a current usa orbit 30" 130w cf fixture on another (double tank stand). If i had the money at the time i wouldve gone with at least 1 24" tek fixture but the fixtures i have get the job done. The orbit fixture has better coverage due to a better reflector, plus it comes with 2 moonlights and a fan. Both of those fixtures have 2 bulbs but both companies have 30" fixtures with just one bulb if you dont want a high light setup.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

I believe 65" CF bulbs are around 22" in length. So, the 4 inches near both ends of the tank might not get as much light as center, right?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I hacked in a 27watt 6500k desk lamp into my fixture. 28.5" inches of cf bulb, works great.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

NoSvOrAx said:


> I hacked in a 27watt 6500k desk lamp into my fixture. 28.5" inches of cf bulb, works great.


You mean, two 27 watt lamps, right? Is that the quad-tube type? Did you take photos?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I run a Coralife 30" 65 watt fixture on mine. Although the ends don't get as much light as the middle, they do get some light. I really never had an issue with plants growing on the ends. You could always use lower light plants on both ends.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I'm gonna set up a 20L, what are you guys using for filters? I have one of those Tom's mini-canisters, but it's recommended for a 10 gallon. I think I might buy another, and put them on either end of the tank. I'm not really sure yet.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I used a Rena Filstar 1 on mine.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i use a eheim 2213 on my 20L, and a coralife 30" x 65w. the ends are dark, but plants still grow fine. deepdiver, the toms is way to weak for anything over a 5 gal. they dont filter much and plug quickly. try an eheim or rena.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

i used to use an xp1 but i changed to a eheim 2222 and 2224


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

magnum 350 55w 6700k . Where on on oahu do they sell eheim? Kalihipets?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm sent styderman


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, I was debating about buying one of those or the new mariland filter. Althought my brother just got the ADA stainless steel filter. It looks damn good, but I dont know if the 500 is worth it, so much other stuff to buy.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I have the new Marineland c-160. It's supposed to be good up to 30 gallons so I think I'll use it on the 20L. I just hope it's not overkill! It's a great filter-very quiet, but there isn't a flow control valve on it. It's full speed ahead with this one!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Felf808 said:


> I...The orbit fixture has better coverage due to a better reflector, plus it comes with 2 moonlights and a fan...


Are you aware that the AHSupply.com side by side 36w reflector will fit between the clamps that will hold both bulbs? The length in perfect. They snap right in, but you have to drill two small holes for the moonlights to shine through. It makes the center a little brighter.

http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=9
Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side
17.5"L x 7"W x 2"H. 
Price: $24.99


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I use a Coralife Freshwater Aqualight T-5 30" double linear strip with 18W Colormax and 18W 6700K T-5 bulbs for lighting and a sponge filter for filtration. This is on a heavily planted tank with Onxy Sand as a substrate that I use to breed apistos.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Left C said:


> Are you aware that the AHSupply.com side by side 36w reflector will fit between the clamps that will hold both bulbs? The length in perfect. They snap right in, but you have to drill two small holes for the moonlights to shine through. It makes the center a little brighter.
> 
> http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=9
> Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side
> ...


i was comparing the orbit fixture to the coralife fixture but if you're saying that the reflector in the orbit fixture can be replaced with a reflector from ahsupply then that's awesome! i've always wondered about it but never came across any links reguarding anyone doing it. would the ahsupply reflector fit in the coralife fixture as well?


----------

